# Popcorn Hour C-200



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

Since there seem to be some NMT fans here, and I couldn't find anything on this new NMT on this forum so far, I was wondering what you all think of this new popcorn hour device: the c-200. It hasn't been released yet, but should be available for pre-order the 27th of august (shipping estimated 5th of september), for about 299$ (without harddisk or bd-drive).

This is basically a newer version of the A100/A110, but fullsize, with an lcd and an RF remote (IR via optional addon). It also has a newer and faster "sigma" chip (which does the processing/decoding), enabling a richer/faster interface. This is actually a chip that is also used for blu-ray players, meaning with the addition of a sata BD-rom, it will fully support playback of "retail" blu-ray (including BD-live if you add at least 1 gb of storage, eg via an internal usb-stick) & dvd discs, together with all the kind of stuff the "old" A100/A110 already could play...

Some pictures and videos of the interface as well as the full list of supported formats can be found on the networkedmediatank release thread.

This device sounds very interesting to me, since it combines playback of dvd, blu-ray and a whole host of other video formats in a fanless device... I never owned one of the other NMT's nor any similar devices, but the sheer amount of functionality makes me think about getting one.

Is convergence finally happening? :unbelievable:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm hopeful that it will be able to play Blu-ray rips complete with proper menus...a true Blu-ray jukebox.


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

eugovector said:


> I'm hopeful that it will be able to play Blu-ray rips complete with proper menus...a true Blu-ray jukebox.


I think you can be more then hopeful, since they "officially" claim to be able to do just that.

Pre-orders are now open. There was some initial trouble when pre-orders opened in that their shop couldn't take the load, and they needed to do some last minute emergency upgrading. Ordering goes fluently now.

I ordered one myself, I may do a mini-review here when I get it, if anyone's interested.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I missed that function detailed in the forum. Great...I still don't know if BR and a more aesthetically pleasing UI is enough to get me to upgrade my A-110 (even if I had the money, which I don't), but if I were in the market for a BR player, I'd take a long look at this with BR drive well under $100 these days.

Definitely drop us a review.


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

just an "update":
Because of some idiocy with google checkout and my creditcard, my order got cancelled... Due to some warnings that these early units are likely to have a lot of troubles, I decided not to reorder, and ordered a standalone blu ray player (panasonic BD60) for dvd/BD and a squeezebox for music. For other video I will continue to use my HTPC (I mainly wanted to replace that because of it's problems with retaildvd)... I also started doubting whether the dune prime 3 wouldn't be a better option.

I would be interested in the opinions from anyone else that orders one in the future though...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Can you please link to these "warnings"?

Also, here is a review on the Dune for anyone interested: http://www.mpcclub.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=690


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

http://www.mpcclub.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=821


> Let me start by saying we not have the slightest doubt PopCorn Hour C-200 will eventually mature by a lot of firmware releases planned, but for the early adopters, know the player is still immature in many ways and being a pioneer or early adopter requires you to accept that fact and be patient, help improve it and so on... If you're in it to get something more mature or a finished product, chances are you won't be at first satisfied until several updates have resolved outstanding issues and limitations.


I read the same kind of things in other places (maybe not specifically about the c-200, but in general about syabas products), but can't really remember where. I do remember the "official" c200 thread on networkedmediatank.com mentioning some things that were in the specs but wouldn't work correctly in the first firmware: 



> First Batch and Second Batch Users will find this in there package
> 1.) FLAC audio codec
> 2.) Auto Framerate
> 3.) Audio CD playback from SATA loader
> ...


That dune review is interesting, thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, the previous popcorn hour products started off more than capable, but rife with bugs that were ironed out over time. For me, the experience even with the bugs was fantastic, and the improvements showed commitment to their products. I have no doubts that any bugs in the C-200 will meet the same fate.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I had the original Popcorn Hour A100 and it was very buggy initially but this C200 looks great, seriously tempted to get one, is it quiet when up and running?


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

as far as I know, it should be: it contains no forced ventilation. The only possible noise comes from an optional BD-drive, or from an optional internal harddisk.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

TRiSS said:


> as far as I know, it should be: it contains no forced ventilation. The only possible noise comes from an optional BD-drive, or from an optional internal harddisk.


Thanks TRiSS  atm they are selling them with fitted 1TB or 2TB HDD, probably go for the 1TB, not sure I need the BD fitted as I already have an Oppo for that...


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello guys, I know this thread is old but I just stumbled onto the C-200 and have been crazy intrigued for a few reasons. 

One it now supports MKV container with Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD HQ, and DTS-HD MA audio. It'll bitstream these as well as process them as LPCM. Also as mentioned if you add a Blu-ray drive either internal SATA or external USB it'll play back retail blu-ray movies. This is something I've been looking to have for a very long time in my HTPC. Unfortunately the only thing working currently on my HTPC is Dolby TrueHD output as LPCM. I run linux with XBMC front and and VDPAU. I've been wanting to get into lossless audio for a while but I really like my server setup with the device on TV to play from it. It's simple, I don't have to worry about the kids destroying all my discs as I keep them put up. 

I've read about the HDI Dune players taking a very long time to work out very simple bugs, and even then sometimes getting rid of a bug and then reintroducing it months later in a new firmware. I've had great experience with the Popcorn Hour series and they seem to be a bit better about fixing FW's. So I think I will end up going the popcorn hour route. 

On this note, it looks like I REALLY need to add more drives to my server as adding DTS-HD MA tracks to my rips is going to take up some more space lol. 

Here's a nice video review I found.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Why not add a 5450 video cardcto your HTPC for less than $50 if bitstream is what you're looking for. For the record, LPCM should sound identical, so the only thing your missing is having that little symbol light up in your AVR.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Well XBMC can't bitstream or decode DTS-HD, also I don't think in windows you can do hi-res formats in MKV containers at all. At least not that I've seen but I'll admit I haven't looked into it for a while. Secondly I can't do blu-ray disc inside of a MCE type program which has been driving me nuts for a while. I don't want to have to open up separate programs for doing different functions. I really love the linux side of the HTPC, it's stream lined and stable. Windows not so much. But even so I still can't do everything with minimal tweaking. Even now I'm still tweaking things here and there once in a while. So the popcorn hour gives me everything in one sleek looking box and it performs the way it should. There may be some small quirks that need to be ironed out. But probably nothing like what you get with trying to make all the software you need work together on an HTPC. Also I've been planning to rebuild my HTPC for a smaller form factor with smaller power consumption. It's cheaper to just buy one of these new media devices.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The newer ATI GPU cards bit stream the HD codecs if looking at a HTPC, I have an older 4870 and that sends it in LPCM format but I tend to use my Popcorn A110 to do most of my viewing these days as it is so simple to use


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah that's another thing, My wife can somewhat use the HTPC but it's still a bit of work even with my harmony remote. She's constantly scared she's going to mess something up.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I was considering the C200 but I have enough BD players and already installed in the A110 is a 1TB HDD and I also have a multitude of external drives also so am sticking with the A110 as it does everything I need, but if someone is looking for a 1 box solution then the C200 looks very tempting.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

I have a media server that's currently got 6 1TB hard drives in it, but I'll be upgrading to 2TB drives and probably putting in 10 of them early next year. So this is what I use for feeding my HTPC's and what not. I used to have an A110, I wish I had kept it. The C200 is definitely on my list though and I think will be the one I get. The Dvico model looks nice as well but for my HT I think I like the form factor and what not of the C200. If not this then maybe the Dune Max or Pro but I have no idea how much the pro is going to cost.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Dougie085 said:


> I have a media server that's currently got 6 1TB hard drives in it, but I'll be upgrading to 2TB drives and probably putting in 10 of them early next year. So this is what I use for feeding my HTPC's and what not. I used to have an A110, I wish I had kept it. The C200 is definitely on my list though and I think will be the one I get. The Dvico model looks nice as well but for my HT I think I like the form factor and what not of the C200. If not this then maybe the Dune Max or Pro but I have no idea how much the pro is going to cost.


Were spoilt for choice that is the problem now, with so many different brands fighting it out :spend:


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes there are a lot of different brands, my only concern with Dune is I've heard they've had some issues with fw in the past, where they can never quite iron it out and sometimes reintroduce old bugs.


----------

